# One for the ladies



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

No, Im not going to show you a pic of some hunky fireman (although you would probably prefer that) I'm trying to find somwhere that sells Fiorelli jewellery, on the web or a shop (bearing in mind we're in Almeria).
No, it's not for me! Sue unfortunately lost a bracelet the last time we were here & I thought if I could get her another one it would be a nice little surprise 'cos she really liked it.
Not being well up on jewels & stuff I thought I'd ask the experts (you) 'cos I haven't a clue & there's a binload of stuff on the web but ideally I could do with summat local(ish) or in Spain would be a start




Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> No, Im not going to show you a pic of some hunky fireman (although you would probably prefer that) I'm trying to find somwhere that sells Fiorelli jewellery, on the web or a shop (bearing in mind we're in Almeria).
> No, it's not for me! Sue unfortunately lost a bracelet the last time we were here & I thought if I could get her another one it would be a nice little surprise 'cos she really liked it.
> Not being well up on jewels & stuff I thought I'd ask the experts (you) 'cos I haven't a clue & there's a binload of stuff on the web but ideally I could do with summat local(ish) or in Spain would be a start
> 
> ...


Fiorelli?? I´ve gotta Fiorelli handbag , it came from the UK tho... so that wont help will it!!! 

I´ll have an ask around, but I dont know your area much either, altho I know someone who lives over there. I'll see what I can do, but dont hold your breath hun. Someone else on here may know tho

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Owdoggy ... just gimme the fireman picture please (but only if he´s wearing one of the lovely tight dark blue t shirts !!!)

Oh you have started my day off well !!!lane:


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Fiorelli?? I´ve gotta Fiorelli handbag , it came from the UK tho... so that wont help will it!!!
> 
> I´ll have an ask around, but I dont know your area much either, altho I know someone who lives over there. I'll see what I can do, but dont hold your breath hun. Someone else on here may know tho
> 
> Jo xx


Ta Jo, it doesn't have to be this area (tho' it would be nice).
I've just been on the Fiorelli website and they don't have the exact bracelet anymore & apparently no official outlets in Spain so this could be a bit tricky
Still......it'll stop me geting bored eh


Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Owdoggy ... just gimme the fireman picture please (but only if he´s wearing one of the lovely tight dark blue t shirts !!!)
> 
> Oh you have started my day off well !!!lane:


Steady!



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

What about El Corte Inglés in Almeria? 

Jojo, do they have LookyLooky men in the UK too?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> What about El Corte Inglés in Almeria?
> 
> Jojo, do they have LookyLooky men in the UK too?


:yell::laser::frusty::rant::whip::whip::whip:


Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

back on topic, my daughters could probably get hold of one as they´re into fiorelli and are both air hostesses who seem to be able to get most things, I could ask em? They´re coming over in a couple of weeks and I´ve got another friend whos going to Mojacar beginning of june too!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> No, Im not going to show you a pic of some hunky fireman (although you would probably prefer that) I'm trying to find somwhere that sells Fiorelli jewellery, on the web or a shop (bearing in mind we're in Almeria).
> No, it's not for me! Sue unfortunately lost a bracelet the last time we were here & I thought if I could get her another one it would be a nice little surprise 'cos she really liked it.
> Not being well up on jewels & stuff I thought I'd ask the experts (you) 'cos I haven't a clue & there's a binload of stuff on the web but ideally I could do with summat local(ish) or in Spain would be a start
> 
> ...


You could always try ebay Doggy - they often have stuff which is no longer available in the shops - i.e. discontinued ranges, etc.

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> What about El Corte Inglés in Almeria


Ta for that, just been on their website and unfortunately it's a no can do.



Doggy


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I think the trick is to find a pic of the thing on the net somewhere.

Ebay! now there's a thought!



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I think the trick is to find a pic of the thing on the net somewhere.
> 
> ...


Ebay's a good source for stuff like that - especially searching for pieces that might not be in the shops anymore. You could also type in "Bisuteria Fiorelli" and click on paginas espanolas for shops here - Bisuteria = costume jewellery.

Tallulah.x
ps - what a sweet hubby you are!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> ps - what a sweet hubby you are!!


Isnt he a poppet!! you're a shining example of how husbands should be doggy!!!!:clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet hubby!! Poppet!!.......... stop please!:rolleyes2:



Doggy


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

*Jewellery*

I have a bead/jewellery shop in the UK and unfortunately can no longer get it
Chris


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, the cat's out of then bag now but that could be a good thing 'cos apparently I was looking for the wrong one! ( oops! ............. it's a man thing)

It's this'un:









There's loads of places with the heart shaped rings & tag but not many like this so it looks like I'll have to get it in the UK & get it sent over but if any of you spot it anywhere gissa shout.



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Well, the cat's out of then bag now but that could be a good thing 'cos apparently I was looking for the wrong one! ( oops! ............. it's a man thing)
> 
> It's this'un:
> 
> ...


I'll send a copy of the pic to my daughters, see if they can help!!

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'll send a copy of the pic to my daughters, see if they can help!!
> 
> Jo xx


Ta Jo:hug:


Doggy


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Ta Jo, it doesn't have to be this area (tho' it would be nice).
> I've just been on the Fiorelli website and they don't have the exact bracelet anymore & apparently no official outlets in Spain so this could be a bit tricky
> Still......it'll stop me geting bored eh
> 
> ...


hi there is a jewelers in maro they could help worth a try


----------

